
Anonymous Covid-19 Proximity Alerts - dhachuel
http://opendemic.org
======
lucb1e
Why GPS location, what's wrong with adding one or a few cities as points of
interest? I'd like to keep a tab on my parents' environment as well, and
sending the server my exact whereabouts serves no plausible purpose.

~~~
dhachuel
hi lucb1e, the purpose of Opendemic is to increase the public's awareness in a
time where confirmed cases are distant and too small that they create a false
sense of security. We think we can do that by making cases more tangible. We
also blur the GPS location by about 111m to preserve privacy. Other forms of
geolocation are also valid like geoIP.

That said, please keep the feedback coming!

